# Teeth brushing really does make a difference...



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

So we ended up having to leave Laurel & Trigger for almost 2 full weeks, wayyyy longer than we intended.

I normally brush their teeth every day, and they are fed RMB's 2-4 times a week, as well as bullies and some chews with a bacteria & germ fighting ingredient on them. I also use the Petzlife spray about every other day on them.

When we picked them up today they both had a thin yellow film already forming on their teeth and their breath STANK! After only 2 weeks! When I brushed them their gums bled, too, which hasn't happened in ages when I brush their teeth. 

They were fed Ziwi the whole time they were there, and the only treats they got were Zuke's.

So if you don't brush your chi's teeth, you should consider it, it helps and makes a world of difference!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

I brush Dracos....he loves the chicken flavored toothpaste and sits very nicely for the finger brush, he dislikes the long toothbrush though.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> I brush Dracos....he loves the chicken flavored toothpaste and sits very nicely for the finger brush, he dislikes the long toothbrush though.


I just think taking even a few seconds to "disturb" what's hanging out on the teeth makes a world of difference  Its so much more important than people realize...and keeps their little mouths so much more comfortable and healthy


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Lyra and all my other small dogs get their teeth brushed daily, and if for some reason I skip even a day or two, I right away start to see the same signs you did. These little dogs seem to be more prone to teeth and gum issues. Since I started raw, I never had to brush my husky's teeth, they've stayed clean and plaque-free with just the chewing required of her meals. But these little guys, even with raw and bone-in meals, it's a constant struggle to stay a step ahead of plaque!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I must be one of the lucky ones neither of mine have a spec daisy is 13 months lotus stinks coz she's teething still but hers are v v clean too I only brush when they teeth but I wonder if because mine were put on raw basically since I had them whether that made the difference?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm not sure Sarah. I know I don't feed full-on raw and use the pre-mades about 1/2 the time. BUT when I noticed the dif, was when they were just fed Ziwi for the 2 weeks, and didn't have their chews/bones at all. The biggest thing that shocked me was the bleeding after such a short time!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yeah that's really bad I've never seen my girls gums do that!! I wonder if it's because we've always done raw there's been no chance for anything to build up who knows


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Yeah that's really bad I've never seen my girls gums do that!! I wonder if it's because we've always done raw there's been no chance for anything to build up who knows


It's possible, though I got Lyra when she was 5 months and still had baby teeth. I immediately switched her to raw and her baby teeth were quite white. She was also quite difficult when I tried to brush her teeth at first. She squirmed and flailed and wriggled, and her molera is big enough and her head small enough, that trying to hold her head steady always made me nervous. So, I didn't start really brushing her teeth until she was around 8 months old and her adult teeth had all come in. And she _already_ had yellow along the gumline. x.x So, I think raw helps hugely, but I also suspect there's some genetic component. Some dogs seem to have more plaque-resistant teeth than others, no matter what one does.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Smith said:


> It's possible, though I got Lyra when she was 5 months and still had baby teeth. I immediately switched her to raw and her baby teeth were quite white. She was also quite difficult when I tried to brush her teeth at first. She squirmed and flailed and wriggled, and her molera is big enough and her head small enough, that trying to hold her head steady always made me nervous. So, I didn't start really brushing her teeth until she was around 8 months old and her adult teeth had all come in. And she _already_ had yellow along the gumline. x.x So, I think raw helps hugely, but I also suspect there's some genetic component. Some dogs seem to have more plaque-resistant teeth than others, no matter what one does.


I must just be lucky idk or it could be with daisy she has more bone meals because of all her stomach problems? I've only ver brushed when teething because dead rat breath is so offensive to me


----------

